# اريد عمل دائرة الكترونية لعمل كشاف شحن



## فنى محمود فتحى (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة احب ان اشكر كل من لدية الخبرة فى افادة بعض الفنين والمهندسين فى الموقع الجميل اريد عمل دائرة فى عمل كشاف شحن بواسطة دائرة الكتروني وبطارية و2 لمبة 60سنتيمتر وشكرا


----------



## الحاج محمد غنيم (26 مايو 2013)

أتشرف بعضويتى بذات الملتقى الهندسى الشامل للعديد من الموضوعات الهندسية القيمة والتى دائما فى أمس الحاجة اليها ...
أتمنى للجميع فى هذا الملتقى " التوفيق والسداد وحسن التقديم والآداء " ..
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه .
لكم منى خالص التحيات واشكر والتقدير &
والسلام عليكم ورحمــــــــــة الله و بركــــــــــــــــــــاته &
أخيكم من "" ج.م.ع ""
الحاج // محمــــــــــــد غنيــــــــــــــم


----------



## الحاج محمد غنيم (26 مايو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أستسمح حضراتكم ( رسم لدائرة اليكترونية لكشاف شحن أوتوماتيك يحتوى "" ترانس +لمبتى فلورستت + ليد مبين شحن البطارية +ليد مبين أنتهاء الشحن +قاطع أوتوماتيك لعملية الشحن "" 
مع أيضاح القيم الأليكترونية و طرازتها ...
كى أتمكن من تنفيذ الدائرة بنجاح أن شاء الله.
فى أنتظار الرد .... وشكــرا


----------



## NSRELC (31 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم, اليك هذا المخطط المرفق ارجو الاستفادة منه لشحن 
بطارية 12 فولت مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية


----------



## hany_hhhi (22 أغسطس 2014)

اجمل منتدى علمى قمه الهندسه


----------



## hany_hhhi (22 أغسطس 2014)

اجمل منتدى علمى


----------

